# Sleep Deprivation



## KowgurrlKK (Aug 11, 2010)

This may not be correct, but I just thought I would share it. When I saw my therapist last week, somehow we got on the discussion of sleep patterns...and what we came up with made a lot of sense. She said your brain makes serotonin when you sleep, if you don't sleep enough, or your sleep is disturbed, that can cause depression, anxiety etc. because your brain is not having the chance to make serotonin. I have never had a problem falling asleep, my problem is staying asleep. I will wake up anywhere from 5-8 times a night, but fall right back to sleep (MOST of the time) I never had a problem sleeping all the way through the night until I was 18.... and low and behold that's the same time my DP started (and my anxiety got worse) I don't know if one really actually does lead to another or not, but anyways-I just thought it might be something to think about


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

KowgurrlKK said:


> This may not be correct, but I just thought I would share it. When I saw my therapist last week, somehow we got on the discussion of sleep patterns...and what we came up with made a lot of sense. She said your brain makes serotonin when you sleep, if you don't sleep enough, or your sleep is disturbed, that can cause depression, anxiety etc. because your brain is not having the chance to make serotonin. I have never had a problem falling asleep, my problem is staying asleep. I will wake up anywhere from 5-8 times a night, but fall right back to sleep (MOST of the time) I never had a problem sleeping all the way through the night until I was 18.... and low and behold that's the same time my DP started (and my anxiety got worse) I don't know if one really actually does lead to another or not, but anyways-I just thought it might be something to think about


Did you guys come to a conclusion as to why your sleeping is disturbed?


----------



## KowgurrlKK (Aug 11, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Did you guys come to a conclusion as to why your sleeping is disturbed?


Unfortunately, No...I haven't slept through the night in more than 7 years


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Try taking a supplement called L-tryptophan. It stimulates your serotonine level. Take it before you go to bed, it's a natural antidepressant, when I took it I could sleep for 7-8 hours straight. You might also have vivid dreams which I believe is a good thing for your brain to make order. Don't overdo it though, there has been reported side-effects. Just try it and take it a few times a week. I suggest stop taking them if you can sleep longer again.
But just try them maybe it'll work out.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

two and a half months ago when this all started again for me so bad panic anxeity dp dr. I couldnt sleep for more the 4 -5 hours sometimes less. I would half to force myself to get up eat well. Food that promotes seretonine production. Get out side exersice. Meet any one I could for coffey just to get out. I have started to feel better and Dp and Dr are little better. I managed to do it with only 4-5 hours sleep. I have had my first few nights of 7 hours sleep not strait but much better than what i was getting. anyways thats my story. I just tried to do everyhting during the day so i could sleep better and it is finally happening.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Meh. Here in the past week I've been unable to sleep well. It's like I'll fall asleep and every 10 minutes I'll wake up from a nightmare in a DR haze. Then, finally I may sleep 3 more hours, but I'll wake up and be unable to go back to sleep but at the same time my mind is crying out for rest. People always tend to assume there's some kind of stress or whatever...no, it's more like to sort of chemical presence in my head that's disturbing my sleep.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

KowgurrlKK said:


> Unfortunately, No...I haven't slept through the night in more than 7 years


Any gallbladder/liver issues that you know of?


----------

